# Little skip after trotting



## vizslabruin13 (Aug 21, 2019)

Hi all,

Hoping to get your advice on this. My 7.5month old V, Riley, does this little skip after trotting (attached video). I'm not sure if this is a behavioral thing or a sign of hip issues? He runs fine and doesn't bunny hop, no problem getting up stairs. I've had him on a raw diet (BARF) since 3 months.

I planned on entering him in conformation shows and field trials (his parents are both grand champions in the show ring), and his parents (and grandparents) had normal hip scores. Was just worried that this may be the end of his show career as it ruins his gait, or even worse, a sign of future hip dysplasia. Please share your thoughts! 

PS. I tried to get more, and clearer, videos but it's surprisingly hard to catch.
VIDEO


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Looks like he is throwing the right leg.
You could have a orthopaedic vet do xrays on him. If they don't find a problem, look for a good chiropractor.


----------



## vizslabruin13 (Aug 21, 2019)

texasred said:


> Looks like he is throwing the right leg.
> You could have a orthopaedic vet do xrays on him. If they don't find a problem, look for a good chiropractor.


Thanks texasred! Do you think this is a structural issue or perhaps just an injury that will heal with some rest?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

It could be either.
You can only rule out structure is by having the hips xrayed. It can also show if there is laxity in the hips.
If your pup is not in pain, and diagnosed with HD. Most vets take the wait, and see approach. As they have no way of knowing, if it will ever cause them a problem.
If it does cause him pain, and is only one hip. At his age, he is probably a good candidate for TPO.


----------



## vizslabruin13 (Aug 21, 2019)

texasred said:


> It could be either.
> You can only rule out structure is by having the hips xrayed. It can also show if there is laxity in the hips.
> If your pup is not in pain, and diagnosed with HD. Most vets take the wait, and see approach. As they have no way of knowing, if it will ever cause them a problem.
> If it does cause him pain, and is only one hip. At his age, he is probably a good candidate for TPO.


Update:

Just had his hips x-rayed.. Dr said hips look fine and growth plates still intact - no fractures.. She said to just keep him confined for a few days, and no running. Hopefully he heals up well!


----------

